# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  Don de lapin nain en urgence

## Louna971

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chien croisé
						
						
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							






 Bonjour je cherche une famille attentionnée pour mon lapin nain . Âgée de 6 ans mon petit lapin est de caractère très calme et très gourmand . Cest un lapin plutôt solitaire . Je me vois de limpossibilité de men occuper compte tenu de ma nouvelle vie où jai commencer à travailler énormément et donc je ne peux plus lui accorder autant damour que je lui donnais auparavant . Cest pour cela je cherche une famille qui saura lui donner lattention dont il a besoin. 

Je sui de la région parisienne .

Recherche personne sérieuse en urgence ! 

Possibilité de rendre visite au lapin avant ladoption . Et possibilité dun entretien par téléphone pour les personnes désirant sincèrement ladopter .

----------


## Ioko

Bonjour Louna,vous devriez,puisque vous recherchez une adoption définitive poster également dans la rubrique adoptions autres animaux ou il serait plus visible,et rajouter une photo,cdlt

----------


## Flucalito

Vous pouvez aussi sécuriser votre interieur pour laisser votre lapin totalement libre, comme le mien, et lui chercher plutôt un autre copain, qui pourra palier à vos absences.

----------


## Sanaga

*Bonjour Louna971,
 merci de bien vouloir éditer votre message, en cliquant sur modifier, afin de remplir le formulaire d'adoption.*

----------


## Ioko

Des nouvelles?

----------


## Oumfie

Bonjour, si co-voiturage accepté, je veux bien lui apporter tout l'amour et la présence nécessaire! ce serait mon deuxième lapin adopté pour la même raison sur Paris, je suis sur l'arrêt TGV Saint-Raphaêl direction Nice....
J'ai eu pendant 20 ans des lapins, je ne souhaitais plus en adopter, le deuil étant trop dur; mais ils me manquent trop! Je suis une vétérane en matière de lapins! Ex-secrétaire de Marguerite et cie, à ses débuts.
Il aurait vie en liberté, foin de Crau et légumes frais du marché chaque jour! Plus , des abris, des jeux, tunnels.....
J'aimerais bien vous appeler, mon téléphone: 06 10 97 36 79. A bientôt et câlins aux longues oreilles!

----------


## Lapin masqué

Alors???

----------

